# iPhone 3GS & DICE i-VW-R



## reef150 (Aug 16, 2007)

I had a 1G iPhone and the DICE i-VW-R kit. I just upgraded to the iPhone 3GS today and found that I'll need a USB/5V charging upgrade cable at a minimum.
Does anyone yet have a 3GS with the DICE i-VW-R that has USB charging and can they confirm all is well with the 3GS? 
Any benefit on moving up to the i-VW-SAT (as I have, but don't subscribe to SAT radio).
thanks....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: iPhone 3GS & DICE i-VW-R (reef150)*

You can change your cable to the Dice 5v to support the 3gs charging http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
Take a look at the Dension Gateway 100 if you have MFD so you can get text from the Ipod rather than the Dice. http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## chimpinator (May 8, 2006)

*Re: iPhone 3GS & DICE i-VW-R ([email protected])*

I just got a 5V cable from Enfig for my i-VW-T, which I also bought from Enfig a few years ago.
Just installed it today.
It doesn't appear to charge my iPhone 3GS.
The battery shows the charging bolt, but the percentage doesn't increase.
Audio works fine.
It also still displays that $!#%@ annoying incompatible accessory message every time I hook it up.
I thought that was supposed to be fixed with the new cable?
Help!


----------



## Corrado Fiend (Feb 8, 2000)

*Re: iPhone 3GS & DICE i-VW-R (chimpinator)*

Any updates on this? I'm thinking of purchasing the Dice Electronics i-VW-R/5V for my '04 GTi double-din radio (no monsoon or cd changer) but I want to make sure it's going to charge my 3GS before I buy.


----------



## reef150 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: iPhone 3GS & DICE i-VW-R (Corrado Fiend)*

I purchased the 5V cable to go along with my older i-VW-R DICE kit. It DOES charge the 3GS - you still get the annoying "this device is not compatible" pop-up, but it does charge (albeit slower than what the base unit charged the original iPhone - most likley due to the difference in USB (+5V) and Firewire (+12V) charging......


----------



## Corrado Fiend (Feb 8, 2000)

*Re: iPhone 3GS & DICE i-VW-R (reef150)*

Do any of the kits offered by enfig work withouth the device incompatibility error?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPhone 3GS & DICE i-VW-R (Corrado Fiend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corrado Fiend* »_Do any of the kits offered by enfig work withouth the device incompatibility error?

There are on the market that don't. You just chose not to put it into airplane mode when you first plug it in and thats the end of it.


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: iPhone 3GS & DICE i-VW-R ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_You can change your cable to the Dice 5v to support the 3gs charging http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
Take a look at the Dension Gateway 100 if you have MFD so you can get text from the Ipod rather than the Dice. http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


I also have a iPhone 3GS I was wondering if this cable will work with a 2004 Monsoon system?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPhone 3GS & DICE i-VW-R (vr6fanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6fanatic* »_
I also have a iPhone 3GS I was wondering if this cable will work with a 2004 Monsoon system?

The dension will not work but the dice will.
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: iPhone 3GS & DICE i-VW-R ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The dension will not work but the dice will.
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html









$145 for that cable??? there has to be something much cheaper than that?


----------



## DrTacoElf2 (Feb 10, 2008)

I have that setup and it allows control of the ipod (song skipping) via the radio and charges my iphone 3gs. Everytime you plug it in it asks you about airplane mode thats the only thing you have to deal with


----------



## stephonomon (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: (DrTacoElf2)*

does your kit automatically play songs when you connect it to the DICE?


----------

